#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Autocad βοήθεια σε πρόβλημα

## Jovanna

Γεια σας , εχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το autocad .εχω επιλέξει ενα μεγάλο αριθμό αντικειμένων και εχω κάνει hatch .. Θέλω να αφαίρεση όμως το hatch απο το ενα μονο αντικείμενο χωρίς να αφαιρεθούν και απο όλα τα υπόλοιπα .. Πως μπορώ να το κανω αυτό .. Ελπίζω ν με βοηθήσετε γιατί θα μ έλυνε τα χέρια  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## CFAK

Θα κάνεις με polyline περίγραμμα στο τμήμα του hatch που θες να καταργήσεις.
Θα κάνεις έπειτα trim του hatch με όριο την polyline που μόλις όρισες και είσαι έτοιμη.
Ελπίζω να έχεις μονο autocad 2011 ή νεότερο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Jovanna

Ευχαριστω πολυ , μου δούλεψε μια χαρά  :Γέλιο:

----------

